# ACS skill assessment stages



## shagunsaroha (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted my acs assessment application on 10th Feb 2018, the status is appearing as application submitted on Applicant's dashboard, wanted to know the stages of application plus where will I be able to check the progress.

Regards,
Shagun Saroha


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shagunsaroha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my acs assessment application on 10th Feb 2018, the status is appearing as application submitted on Applicant's dashboard, wanted to know the stages of application plus where will I be able to check the progress.
> 
> ...


Hi Shagun,

As you have submitted your ACS assessment application and that you are able to see Application Submitted status on the Applicant's Dashboard. Next step is 'Received Application' when it will mention in grey color that Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor. During this step, if the CO (Case Officer) requires any further documentation from you, you will need to send those documents to the CO.
[please check your email (email that you mentioned while logging into ACS) regularly.]. If you don't receive any emails from the CO, then your your application will be sent to an assessor. The status of your application in the Application Dashboard will show as 'With Assessor'. Once the assessor status is updated, you will eventually receive the ACS Assessment :smile:


----------



## rohillasai123 (6 mo ago)

With Assessor Your application is currently with an assessor. Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 8-10 weeks. So after this , I will get the letter or there is any more stages?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohillasai123 said:


> With Assessor Your application is currently with an assessor. Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 8-10 weeks. So after this , I will get the letter or there is any more stages?


The assessor will contact you if he needs any documents, otherwise you will get the assessment 
Cheers


----------



## rohillasai123 (6 mo ago)

I was contacted by case officer for additional documents. After that it’s been 2 weeks with Assesor.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohillasai123 said:


> I was contacted by case officer for additional documents. After that it’s been 2 weeks with Assesor.


Then wait patiently 
You can’t hurry up the process 
You can contact ACS only after 8 weeks
Cheers


----------



## bishalban007 (7 mo ago)

Does the review process also take 8-10 weeks? it says 8-10 weeks on the application page but said 2-4 weeks at the time of submission.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

bishalban007 said:


> Does the review process also take 8-10 weeks? it says 8-10 weeks on the application page but said 2-4 weeks at the time of submission.


It generally takes exactly the same as actual application.


----------



## bishalban007 (7 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> It generally takes exactly the same as actual application.


But it says this in the acs website : How long does a Review or Appeal application take to process? Please allow approximately *2-4 weeks* for processing.


----------

